# 2010 OAA Field Championships



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Hello All
Just wanted to remind everyone to Pre-Register for the OAA Field Champs being held at Lambton-Kent Archers (LKA) this year. We're having a BBQ again this year and really need to know who is coming so we can make sure we have enough food. Please visit www.lambtonkentarchers.ca to get the pre-registration form and directions to the club. Even if you just let me know that you are coming it would be a big help ([email protected]).

I know most of the usual suspects will show up, but it would be awesome if we can get more people out to the fields, the way that the target champs have increased over the last few years.

Also, if you need accomodations for the tournament, book early as Wallaceburg has a Boat & Car Show that same weekend. There is a link for accommodations on the LKA website. We have limited camping space, and no water or electrical hookups.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I may head out there this year, only problem is that it will be my first field shoot:mg:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

x-hunta, don't worry about it being your first. We will show you the ropes and i bet fifi will put with a veteran field shooter.

I can't wait.... now how do I make sight tapes again?

Hey Fiona, can we pay online like we did for the Target Champs?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> x-hunta, don't worry about it being your first. We will show you the ropes and i bet fifi will put with a veteran field shooter.
> 
> I can't wait.... now how do I make sight tapes again?
> 
> Hey Fiona, can we pay online like we did for the Target Champs?


You don't need sight tapes, you've got Archer's Mark on your iPod. Worked flawlessly for me this pas weekend.

I can't commit to showing up to this shoot. Damn work! If it is at all possible I will be there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll be there and you can count on me for super and clean up after


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'll be there if the weather forecast looks promising. I've had enough of shooting in the rain...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> I'll be there if the weather forecast looks promising. I've had enough of shooting in the rain...


Anything has to be better than Saturday last year. :doh:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

araz2114 said:


> Hey Fiona, can we pay online like we did for the Target Champs?



Unfortunately no, LKA is not set up at the bank to accept credit cards, so unless the OAA takes the registrations and pays us the balance after their fees, we won't be able to do online payments. Maybe we can get Captain T to have a look into that.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Preister, do you need a ride or is Gilles going to pick you up?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

DsrtRat said:


> Preister, do you need a ride or is Gilles going to pick you up?


Its probally the ride back that needs to be fiqured out


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Hmmmm, sounds similar to a dog we once had. Give em ride into the country then buh-bye! Let's look at the bright side, he didn't put him in a sack filled with rocks and drown him in on eof the puddles left over from the rain!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm going. 

Hey Paul, you reckon we can find a sack big enough to fit Matty and some rocks in?

When does the smack talk start?


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Would it still be considerd a sack at that point?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

well unless I find funds for a new bow soon I may not be able to shoot fields, shooting a beginner bow for two years like a top of the line bow obviously doesn't work out to well :teeth:


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

FiFi said:


> Hello All
> Just wanted to remind everyone to Pre-Register for the OAA Field Champs being held at Lambton-Kent Archers (LKA) this year. We're having a BBQ again this year and really need to know who is coming so we can make sure we have enough food. Please visit www.lambtonkentarchers.ca to get the pre-registration form and directions to the club. Even if you just let me know that you are coming it would be a big help ([email protected]).
> 
> I know most of the usual suspects will show up, but it would be awesome if we can get more people out to the fields, the way that the target champs have increased over the last few years.
> ...


Looking forward to going!! Fiona do you know if we can pitch a tent on site?? And will there be online registration?

Thanks...Mike


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

There's room for tents, but no water, just portapotty. If the weather's looking good, I'm bringing a tent and a bottle of Advil.

No need to register on line - just let them know so they can plan enough grub for everyone. I don't think they'll be over-booked for the course...


Random or shotgun start on Saturday?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Mike see post 8, just let us know if you are comming, and Stan although it says shotgun on Sat it is NOT, we have tried for 2 years to get the registration form changed to reflect the random start we requested with no luck, we will be running a random start Sat from 9am. 

All information is on the website listed www.lambtonkentarchers.ca


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I know it's a ways off still, but what would be the latest we can show up on Saturday? It's a long drive and on the road at 5:00 am doesn't do my bowels a lot of good  But you probably don't need to know that...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm driving myself hahaha


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> I'm driving myself hahaha


That's probably the best and safest plan for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> I'm driving myself hahaha




Betcha you lock your keys inside your truck...


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> Unfortunately no, LKA is not set up at the bank to accept credit cards, so unless the OAA takes the registrations and pays us the balance after their fees, we won't be able to do online payments. Maybe we can get Captain T to have a look into that.


Email sent


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*dido*



Stash said:


> Betcha you lock your keys inside your truck...


let me rewind... blablablalikehellblablahesmokespot..

Gilles: Chris you riding with Paul?
Chris: I'll be right there!..

these words above will go down in history.. way ahead of "was there a second shooter?" or "I didn't have a relationship with THAT women!".. 

my mind must have gone blank thinking about the stinking hot fries I have at Arby's in London.. hot enough to light a cigarette.. no not poutine or a bloody hamburger ..stinking hot fries!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

ontario moose said:


> these words above will go down in history..


Yes, along with the soccer goal crossbar in Peterborough. "You're clear" *CLANG!!!*


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Stash said:


> Yes, along with the soccer goal crossbar in Peterborough. "You're clear" *CLANG!!!*


oh ya forgot that one.... ya that's funny too!.. shot 325 at 90 meters with fixed bowhunter pins that day.. so you can take that first shot as a good warm up! 

can't say much about the last arrow massacre at the Peterborough fields though....

anything else I might have missed??


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Presiter was lucky I even heard my phone ring. As I recall, I had some Ozzy cranked to 11 in the old Grand Am when I thought I heard the faint sound of a phone ringing. Luckily, the Knight Rider them song did not blend in with Crazy Train!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> Presiter was lucky I even heard my phone ring. As I recall, I had some Ozzy cranked to 11 in the old Grand Am when I thought I heard the faint sound of a phone ringing. Luckily, the Knight Rider them song did not blend in with Crazy Train!


you sure it wasn't ABBA GOLD?.. I'm sure you had that CD on your seat..


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Gilles, I thought you had let the ABBA thing die? I know it was painful when they tossed you from the group but you need to let it go man!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

That is some funny stuff right there! Gilles with long hair... hahahaha.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> I'm driving myself hahaha


Chris you wanna car pool again? the usual...Me you and Gilles!! I can bring the 13 man tent and no Matty that's just for me! Not me and more men cause i know that's what your thinking about...LOL!!


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

DsrtRat said:


> Gilles, I thought you had let the ABBA thing die? I know it was painful when they tossed you from the group but you need to let it go man!


Awwww that's so cute!! Picture it Gilles walking back from grabbing his arrows out of the target and waving his head around and running his hands through his long hair!!!....Wait.... oh god i just tasted my own puke..


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

*Online Registration*

OK, Fiona tells me that she has asked Adam to set up Online Registration for the Field Champs, we are hoping that it will be up and running by the end of the week. Will give you the update once it is a done deal.


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Gilles looks so pretty....


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> OK, Fiona tells me that she has asked Adam to set up Online Registration for the Field Champs, we are hoping that it will be up and running by the end of the week. Will give you the update once it is a done deal.


If everything goes well today it will be available tonight.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Online registration is available.

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_tournamentregistration&task=register


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

quick question-- which peg do Cadets shoot from? 
I'm trying to get my son to come and shoot. but i have to convert the yards to metres for him.

thanks,
sheila


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

blue max 50yrds


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

So, whoever wins, goes on to what? Nationals? Just don't understand how it works. I may be interested in getting into the competing, next year, but may consider taking the time off work to experience a Field Shoot. Any info or opinions would be greatly appreciated. (ie rules, guidelines, equipment used/notpermitted etc. etc.)


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Whoever wins gets an OAA medal and a handshake a I believe. 

As for equipment, there are different classes based on your set-up.

Field is a hoot. It is shot in the bush like 3d. The yardages are marked. Longest shot is 80 yards but there are only a couple out that far. The rest are between 15-55 yards (mostly). Lambton is agreat course and the people shooting are always a great bunch. It is a great way to spend a weekend and a great way to expand your archery experience.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Ahh, ok thank you DsrtRat!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

FiFi looks like Fran will be tagging along for the weekend put her down for another dinner and casino run:darkbeer:


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Is per-registration required? I don't know if I am gonna go and it may be a last minute decision.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

x-hunta said:


> Is per-registration required? I don't know if I am gonna go and it may be a last minute decision.


we would like it but can and will accomodate, but can't guarentee the pig roaste


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Are the Weather Gods going to play nice this year?


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

is it a 10am start on saturday?? debating on weather to drive down and setup the tent on friday night or not!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

mrolex77 said:


> is it a 10am start on saturday?? debating on weather to drive down and setup the tent on friday night or not!!


Its Random start Sat. the book is wrong, letting people out at 8am till 2 pm scorecards in 6 pm. There seems to be a few people pitching tents this year so its first come first serve. There is no hookups of any kind.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sean McKenty said:


> Its Random start Sat. the book is wrong, letting people out at 8am till 2 pm scorecards in 6 pm. There seems to be a few people pitching tents this year so its first come first serve. There is no hookups of any kind.


Ok thanks Sean I'm gonna come down Friday evening and setup my tent...showers..huh I'm a guy who needs to shower..lol


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

u might need a shower after the coats of bug spray you will be putting on, went out and shot a half last night and the little skitters were not playing very nice!!! just a heads up

but still cant wait for the tourny! cya fri!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Well it looks like I may be able to come after all:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

So who all is attending other than me?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Car's already half packed. Just need to load the bow and the beer.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> Car's already half packed. Just need to load the bow and the beer.


:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

What happened to all the smacktalk before something like this would kick-off?

This seems so boring now.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Are you shooting this weekend Rob?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Count one more in for the pig roast, I am able to come this weekend and I am just going to register at the door if I can.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah, I'll be there.

The other Matty is chickening out. Says he has a wedding to go to out of town....... sheesh, I'm blowing off an out of town wedding that my wife is going to. 

You know about this smacktalk business, we won't get this opportunity back till likely the indoors charity shoot. ANOTHER GOOD SMACKTALK OPPORTUNITY DOWN THE DRAIN PEOPLE!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Well not to worry rob, I'll be there to kick your ass.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Between the whining from clozza and the B stingers vibrating bows apart. I am kind of glad I wont be there


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:chortle:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Between the whining from clozza and the B stingers vibrating bows apart. I am kind of glad I wont be there


But who will I share the Martin abuse with?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> But who will I share the Martin abuse with?


Shouldn't you be at the range practicing Stan instead of flapping your gums on here?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Wow. That was hurtful without being the least bit humorous.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> Wow. That was hurtful without being the least bit humorous.


:chortle:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Well Stan, you'll have to shelter the abuse on your own this year. Maybe Matty isn't coming as he is tired of the abuse. Maybe he likes it and wants to feel worse by getting shot down by chicks all weekend at a wedding??? They say once your used to failing it infects all aspects of your life...... he just wants to take it back to the dance floor again and away from the archery range. Getting shot down by drunk chics at a wedding is like not being able to hit fish in a barrel. Or like being unable to hold on to a 5 point lead for the win on the field course going into the last target. 

The other Matty can has enough sense to shoot a bow made by the top 3 at least. His smack needs polishing though. His game is sound I hear. 

I sense a dark horse this year. Someone to crack the top 3 that we aern't expecting. I hear he goes by PRINCESS in some parts.......... 

All I know is that Dutchy takes first and the first 2 losers are anyones guess. 
Lets call them Xtermin8r and Mopar for now. This weekend will sort them out well enough...... 

See you all tomorrow, I've got to get some marks.......


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

*Predictions*

Well, I figure DT will have top score. Timmer's shooting open but I see him doing well. After that, a clump of 530s to low 540s. Princess will maintain his average. If Sean's shooting he will win 2 Cokes. I think Camilla and Fiona should have a good match. Slightly better shooter vs home field advantage.

Dunno about drunk chicks at weddings. I met one 18 years ago - seems to have worked out in the long run.  She's upstairs ignoring the dinner dishes.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:chortle:

You guys are too funny.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Todays the day! 
Good thing it didn't rain last night..... I left my bow and quiver leaning against the house all night! Shot a little in the yard, went in the garage to feed the cats, tried to fix the mosquito trap, swore up a storm and then left the bow outside all night!

Matty, skip the wedding, don't be scared!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

See everyone shortly.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Thunderstorms predicted overnight. Camping is going to suck...

On my way in about half an hour.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Camping here at the Days Inn is nice and dry.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Post up some scores crackeberry-heads! I had to leave quick. I'll go first: 542 with a rough first half. 
Shot with some other Aters but will leave their scores up to them to post. I didn't hear much of anything before I left. Hope it doesn't rain tomorrow!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Me - 538
Priester - 538
Crispin 541 (compound)
Barreca - 530
Stash - 536
Maich - 532


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Are we going to call Crispin the Brady Allison of the north? Because he can shoot lights out with a compound as well. Nice to see an Olympian pickup a compound to come out and play. Maybe he'll shoot Field next year at Nationals...:darkbeer:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Thanks for coming out*

Just want to thank everyone who came out to shoot for the weekend. Rain Gods were good to us and it only sprinkled for about half an hour on Saturday once most of us were done (sorry Lana, you got kinda wet, but at least you made it). The shoot would not have been a success without you.
Please make sure you all make the trip to Algoma Rod & Gun (SS Marie) next year for the field champs and support their club. They have an awesome range out there and the scenery is beautiful.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

We will be there and maybe a pie or two (Sean). :wink::wink: Ken


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I BOW 2 said:


> We will be there and maybe a pie or two (Sean). :wink::wink: Ken


I will be there. Mark me down for 2 pies


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

I think You and Sean have to decide who gets the pie!!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I BOW 2 said:


> I think You and Sean have to decide who gets the pie!!


My vote is for me to get both pies.

Sean if you don't agree speak up in the next 5 mins


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, I guess I have to post it...


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

:violin:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Stash said:


> Well, I guess I have to post it...


No you don't

That is wrong on so many levels


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Results are posted. 

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=1015&Itemid=231


----------

